# WM Birch Bay or Blaine?



## geist1223 (Sep 11, 2021)

We are thinking of stopping on our way back from Canmore next September. While a view is nice we also want to be comfortable. Which has better units in size and comfort - Birch Bay or Blaine? I mean we do not want to be staring at Parking Lots or the backs of other Buildings. What Rooms /Wings should we avoid?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2021)

I haven’t been there, but aren’t the buildings right next to each other?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2021)

WM Blaine is nicer . I think it is also called the Sand Castle.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 12, 2021)

After looking at Reviews from a couple years go we decided on Blaine.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 14, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> After looking at Reviews from a couple years go we decided on Blaine.



I mixed up resorts and originally thought that the Blaine resort was Semiamoo and not the Sand Castle. There is a mix of ownership like WM, Raintree and private. I think you will like it, especially this time of year.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> After looking at Reviews from a couple years go we decided on Blaine.



So how was Blaine ?

Bill


----------



## LisaH (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm not familiar with any WMs in WA. If we want to visit Olympic National Park, which WM resort is better suited?


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 28, 2021)

We are not WM owners but in my younger days I spent a lot of time in Olympic National Park.
My answer is that there are no WM resorts usefully situated for ONP.  Consider both distance and slower driving speeds within the valleys themselves. (maybe use google maps)
If you are thinking of Hurricane Ridge, then there are many lodging options within convenient driving distance and time.
If you are thinking of the road into Hoh rain forest valley, there are fewer.  (Almost forgot about https://www.thekalalochlodge.com/ ) 
You might find https://www.olympicnationalparks.com/lodging/sol-duc-hot-springs-resort/ (within the park) interesting

Jack


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 28, 2021)

WM Discovery Bay is closest to the Park, but it’s still a long drive. Two lane highway, and can have lots of slow traffic. One accident, and traffic can back up for miles. I’d opt for other accommodations closer in.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2021)

LisaH said:


> I'm not familiar with any WMs in WA. If we want to visit Olympic National Park, which WM resort is better suited?



We stayed at the WM Discovery Bay near Port Townsend which is fairly close to the North East side of the park. Hurricane Ridge was one of the places we visited.

We also stayed at WM Mariner Village in Ocean Shores which is drivable to many of the coastal areas of the park off the Pacific Ocean. The drive is very scenic with many small towns to explore.

Bill


----------

